# Hi all!



## JacquesMathias (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello!

I'm finally here! I've been working for years like a owner-studio, arranger and session music player. From now i'm gone try just compose! I'm glad to get your help! :D 

Thanks!


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello Jacques and welcome to VI! :D This community is very supportive and you should find lots of help here. Have fun!


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome, Jacques!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to V.I. Jacques! Hey - heard some of your stuff and its sounding sweet with some really nice chord/key changes. Keep it up and continue sharing when you can - and of course, enjoy the forum.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jacques,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------

